# Changing the Gray "PIN" in the Graduate, Radial Filter and the Adj. Brush to a different color.



## Rick Lombardo (Jul 17, 2016)

I was working with the Graduated Filter in the Develop Module. Part of the area was to light and I wanted to darken a section. The problem was the area where the "PIN" resided was to dark and I had trouble locating it.
Is there any way to change the "PIN" color, which turns gray when finished. Specially, if the area is gray also. If the area is large, it takes some time to run the cursor over the approximate area to find the "PIN".

Thanks for any help out there...


----------



## clee01l (Jul 17, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. You can't change the color of the pins.  Inactive pins are described as a black ring surrounding a 3 dimensionally colored gray "button"  the gray inside the ring is not uniformally gray but changes in tone to give the three-dimensional appearance grading toward white in the top and left.   I've never found these difficult to find even when the pin was in a gray area about the same tone as the dominant color of the pin.


----------



## ednmetrodc (Jul 21, 2016)

Rick Lombardo said:


> I was working with the Graduated Filter in the Develop Module. Part of the area was to light and I wanted to darken a section. The problem was the area where the "PIN" resided was to dark and I had trouble locating it.
> Is there any way to change the "PIN" color, which turns gray when finished. Specially, if the area is gray also. If the area is large, it takes some time to run the cursor over the approximate area to find the "PIN".
> 
> Thanks for any help out there...



Like Cletus said, there's no way to change the color of the pins. I have the same problem as you, Rick. I've already sent in a request for Adobe to give us the ability to change the pin color, but it's probably to no avail. The best thing you can do is hide and reveal the pin by pressing the "H" key repeatedly.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 21, 2016)

ednmetrodc said:


> The best thing you can do is hide and reveal the pin by pressing the "H" key repeatedly.



Similar, but I prefer to set the pin visibility to Auto. This setting is in the toolbar when you are working with one of the local adjustments. It means that you just move the cursor out of the image area and back in - the pins are then much more obvious.


----------

